# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Bottling salmon

## baldbob

Today I got 3 16 odd pound salmon out the freezer and did this:








My recipe is 1 teaspoon sugar 1 teaspoon salt and a tablespoon white vinegar!
Boil for 4 hrs and allow to cool until lids pop down!!


My question is... Does anyone have any other bottling recipes as ive still got a dozen jars and another 25lb of fish to go and keen to try other recipes!!!

TA

----------


## R93

Where did ya get the jars chap? I remember they were once, hard to come by?

----------


## baldbob

Got 30 off TM for $120 delivered.. did 28 today as cracked 2....still hav a doz in cupboard...

----------


## baldbob

And the 6 leftover wings are in the brine as we speak ready to be smoked for dinner lol

----------


## R93

Sneeze and I gutsed that salmon along with that gemfish you gave me when we were scrub. Bloody nice. Just write my name on a few bottles mate. They will go down well on our thar trip :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smiddy

Witch way are we going to eat this next week?

----------


## baldbob

> Witch way are we going to eat this next week?


Um fish pie with pasta and or rice
on crackers
in sammies

And scoffing with an ale :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

I like your bottled salmon bob.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> I like your bottled salmon bob.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ill bring you a jar when I stop in on friday :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ill bring you a jar when I stop in on friday


Sweet, you can have a heap of mussels.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

Baldbob I don't have a recipe for you but my in laws from my first marriage were the keepers of the light at Cape Campbell and they bottled Kahawai and I swear that was just as good as Salmon.

----------


## baldbob

> Baldbob I don't have a recipe for you but my in laws from my first marriage were the keepers of the light at Cape Campbell and they bottled Kahawai and I swear that was just as good as Salmon.


Rushy the dozey old bugger I stay with where I salmon fish bottles kahawhy and he does it in lemon juice.. Bloody superb :Thumbsup:

----------


## Neckshot

> Today I got 3 16 odd pound salmon out the freezer and did this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no I dont but id love one of those fuckers deliverd here to dannevirke!!! could this happen :Grin: ill pay.

----------


## Gapped axe

I do that with good conditioned trout, beats tinned tuna any day. Jars are a come back when I give it away thou.

----------


## baldbob



----------


## EeeBees

WICKED WICKED WICKED...pickled trout, salmon... :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

End result hea!!

----------


## Neckshot

> End result hea!!


bit of tabbaco for seasoning! :Thumbsup: mouthwatering

----------


## baldbob

> bit of tabbaco for seasoning!mouthwatering


Yea i started again after 2 years fml.....

Fuck it!!! PM your address and a bottles on its way tomorrow when i send a pile o other shit round the country.....

----------


## Neckshot

yeehaaa!!!

----------


## R93

You know my addy Maaaaattttttteeee !!!

----------


## baldbob

> You know my addy Maaaaattttttteeee !!!


Oh so nnooowwww were mates lol :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> Oh so nnooowwww were mates lol



Yeah, you got salmon!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

Good job on the bottling. Mt brother in-law used to do that too, until I told him to run the frozen fish through the bandsaw and cook the steaks on the BBQ. Got a swag of those bottles round here somewhere too.

----------


## EeeBees

> My recipe is 1 teaspoon sugar 1 teaspoon salt and a tablespoon white vinegar!
> Boil for 4 hrs and allow to cool until lids pop down!!


I use 2 tbs vinegar, 2 tsp salt and 2 dsp olive oil for a 500ml jar, but I like to mix it up a little by substituting the vinegar with lemon juice and some shredded lemon rind, or use raspberry vinegar, and add thyme, maybe some peppercorns...




Potted Salmon/trout is nice...doesnt keep very long, that is the only problem!!

----------


## Rushy

What if you vacuum seal the jars EeeBees?

----------


## Maca49

Troll back thru the TV programmes, the topp twins programme last week I thing had a good recipe from a guy that owned a pub down there. He had tomato sauce in his, don't tell DD

----------


## sakokid

I would rather it smoked than stuck in glass jars..... But hey wot do I know way up here in the salmon less north island.

----------


## veitnamcam

Dragging up an old thread here but.

Gonna get some jars and give this a crack with Kahawai.......and maybe flounder....anybody know if the bones will go soft with the flounder?

----------


## EeeBees

Yes it would, @veitnamcam, as it is the vinegar that breaks down the bones...

----------

